# Killed my first buck ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

k this didn't work I'm not computr savvy could i give the pics to somebody and they could post them. IT would save us all alot of headaches.


----------



## smokeydog (Aug 12, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Glad to hear your sucess. Hope to see pics soon. And no I don't know how to post thrm.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats on the buck, that is awesome

When you are posting a thread/reply just scroll down below the text box to the section called additonal options. Then click the Manage Attachments button. that will take you through it, if it tells you it is too big you will need to go and resize the pict and resave it. Then you can try and add it again.
If you still can't get it, just send me a PM and I will give you my e-mail and you can send it to me and I will post if for you.

Can't wait for those picts!

Mitch


----------



## shooter08 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats on the buck


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats on the buck! How about a story until we get the pics?!


----------



## razrz_edge (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!
I know how you felt before the buck.[l.o.l]. I never killed one. But I have killed two does.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*hi*

congrats for first buck.


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

View attachment 188756
Hope fully this works


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

It WORKED. 

K here is the story. I went out huntin behind my house in Central Alberta. IT was starting to become fairly cold. I couldn't find my hunting chair for the ground so I came up with the idea that a 5 gallon bucket would do. I sat in between 2 trails just in Front of a willow tree. With about 45 mins before end of shooting time i heard the tell tale crunch behind me. I slowly turned my head and seen a forkhorn. But he seen me and he justed wouldn't co operate with me. He went into and out of the bush 3 times before leaving the area. bout 5 minutes later this hog came into view and as he went behind a tree I drew. He stepped out from behind the tree and I out the pin on his shoulder and dropped the string. I heard a lound crack and he jumped the fence and stood there in the field. Then he tried to run stumbled did a somersault and dropped 40 yrds from the hit sight. HE IS MY FIRST DEER AND I AM SOOOOO PUMPED. He grossed 192 1/8 non typical points. Not to bad for my first deer.


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice deer!!! congrats
bowhunter2121


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

microshooter96 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> I know how you felt before the buck.[l.o.l]. I never killed one. But I have killed two does.


u think its awesome for the 2 does... wait ull c when that bruiser comes walkin through the woods and u let him have it... goodluck to u and nice buck again....
bowhunter2121


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow congrats on a great first deer. I hope I get a good first buck too.


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

Heres a better look at it
View attachment 189346


Also thanks for the congrats guys


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW! Very, very nice buck Alberta! 
Thats almost my dream buck; Heavy, Tall, and Non-Typical...Great Job!


----------



## Newbow (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey dude, gratz on the buck!


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

ur one lucky SOB....lol congrats


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

OMG  You are the envy of many right now let me tell you!! Congrats on one fine buck!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on a monster buck!


----------



## jomo22 (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats on a hogg of a deer. They don't grow to many like that in Alabama. Keep laying the stick to em.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

*Congrats*



Albertabowhunt said:


> View attachment 188756
> Hope fully this works



Nice Work


----------



## Ribowhunter89 (Oct 31, 2006)

wow that thing is a monster.. Congrats on a great first buck!


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*First buck*

What a way to start bowhunting, nice buck!!


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

awsome...congrats!!!!

mossy


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

for some reason my pictures got removed somehow. so here he is again.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool!!!(again)


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Beatutiful deer bud, real thick mass, awesome deer. Congrats, good job!


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

Honestly man... I can't even think of what to say? 

Congrats!


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

That thing is huge! Congrats!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*nice!*

nice buck! congrats


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*awsome deer*

thats an awsome deer and its your first wow i wish i had a giant like that walk under my stand


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*nice*

Thats a monster man. Congrats! Whats he score? Heres mine from this year w/my bow. He aint as nice as yours though.

View attachment 201341


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*wow!*

cool beans!


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow that's a bruiser, nice job!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Great Deer*

Thats a heck of a first buck! MY guess is it will take you a while to top him.........


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is an awesome buck!!! Congrats on a your first.


----------



## brokenbow06 (Oct 10, 2006)

*congrats*

Great buck. How do you plan on bettering that one?


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

brokenbow06 said:


> Great buck. How do you plan on bettering that one?


Yeah, good luck topping that...


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Nice Buck*

WOW...what a deer. I'm still trying for my first buck. I missed a little one this past fall. Better luck this season hopefully!


----------



## redhyperACE (Jan 27, 2007)

wow, what an amazing buck, congrats


----------



## ybuc (Jan 14, 2007)

i remember my first deer in 2006:dancing:


----------

